# RCBS Rangemaster 2000



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

I bought this last year and have used it as my primary measuring device. I charged 20 rounds the other day and noticed the scale wasn’t at -85.5 when the pan was off. When I put the pan on empty it wasn’t returning to zero. I emptied and reweighed the charges and was off +/- .3 gr with only a couple of the twenty actually being the correct weight. The charges were checked with my manual scale. 

The not so friendly operator I spoke with at RCBS suggested it may be static electricity messing with the load sensor. 

Has anyone else had this kind of problem with electronic scales?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I still go old school with a balance beam


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Double and triple check that the unit is perfectly level. I’ve found that helps a lot. I have also found that cold temps and even the slightest breeze (whether you can actually feel the wind or not) can affect reliable powder throws.

I actually double check every charge on an RCBS 5-0-5 beam scale when reloading for my hunting rifles. It adds a little time but my Chargemaster has the next one ready to go for me before the 5-0-5 even stops bobbing all the way so it’s still quite quick. I’ve found that it throws charges within 1-2 powder pellets fairly consistently.

I just noticed you are using the rangemaster and not the chargemaster. My apologies, carry on.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I still go old school with a balance beam


I generally just use the balance beam, especially for my more accurate rounds. But, if they are plinkers I'll use a volumetric thrower and spot check every 4 throws on the balance beam.

-DallanC


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Bax* said:


> I still go old school with a balance beam


That's what I'm going to go back to using. I have an old Redding that's dead nuts and I trust it. This is what I get for trying to save some time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*1 star rating*



Whiskey H0und said:


> I bought this last year and have used it as my primary measuring device. I charged 20 rounds the other day and noticed the scale wasn't at -85.5 when the pan was off. When I put the pan on empty it wasn't returning to zero. I emptied and reweighed the charges and was off +/- .3 gr with only a couple of the twenty actually being the correct weight. The charges were checked with my manual scale.
> 
> The not so friendly operator I spoke with at RCBS suggested it may be static electricity messing with the load sensor.
> 
> Has anyone else had this kind of problem with electronic scales?


I'm on my 3rd Chargemaster 2000. They can go weird sometimes. I have a set of calibrated weights I use to double check myself. Like others, Ill use a balance beam for the critical loads.

Static electricity? Those guys at RCBS are proud of their 2000 let me tell ya.

I do not recommend it.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Static can mess with a digital scale, I have watched my scale move a couple tenths when I move my hand towards and away from the pan so I always keep my hands in the same spot and once i'm satisfied with the weight I pick up the pan and don't worry about the weight changing.

What I do is leave the pan on the scale so I can see its zeroed, I throw my charges from the powder thrower into a 300 win mag case then dump into the scale pan.

My digital is an old RCBS scale that I have had over 20 years, it's always dead on when I check with check weights. I read about all the problems with digital scales on forums and wonder if I just got lucky or its operator issues, heck my scale is old tech and it works. I would never go to a slow, pain in the rear balance beam scale unless it was the last scale on earth.


----------

